# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  The Polkerris B&B ???

## rocknrollfarmer

Please anyone stayed here? Your thoughts. Good value?  Safe?  Thanks.

----------


## Dwest

Hi, sorry just saw this. We've stayed there twice and it is lovely.  They are extremely security conscious...as there are all manner of doors with locks. I'd stay in a room upstairs as we did the first time. The pool is nice and the sitting area I has an amazing view of the Bay. I think for the price, it is very nice. We are not fond of Montego Bay but the Inn is nice and the breakfast is good.

----------

